# Unterschied zwischen Medienkonverter und LWL-Switch



## cocojack (25 Juni 2013)

Schönen guten Tag, 

ich versuche grade herauszufinden welches die günstigste (und vielleicht beste) Kommunikation von Siemens SPS Geräten über ein LWL Netzt ist .(Single oder Multi muss ich noch herausfinden, aber alles deutet auf Singlemode)

Ich habe dafür drei verschiedene Baugruppen gefunden welche die Übersetzung von Ethernet auf LWL und umgekehrt realisieren sollen:

1: JetNet 2005f
2: SCALANCE XB004-1
3. SCALANCE X101-1POF

Meine Frage hier ist, ob 1 und 2 die gleiche Funktion haben und was der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 3 ist, also der Unterschied zwischen einen Switch und einem Medienkonverter.

lg Coco


----------



## ducati (25 Juni 2013)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Switch_(Netzwerktechnik)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medienkonverter

Gruß.


----------



## olliew (25 Juni 2013)

cocojack schrieb:


> (Single oder Multi muss ich noch herausfinden, aber alles deutet auf Singlemode)


Auch Wellenlänge wär wichtig zu wissen. Gibt mindestens 3, nicht kompatible, Wellenlängen die man begegnen kann.


----------



## borromeus (25 Juni 2013)

Also Du musst mal erzählen was Du damit machen willst.
SingleMode ist sicher teurer.
Was für Entfernungen hast Du denn?
Alles was alle paar hundert Meter bis 1-2 km einen Switch hat, kannst Du getrost mit MM machen.
Nimm aber Glas LWL, das Plastikzeug macht irgendwann Probleme.


----------



## cocojack (25 Juni 2013)

Ich habe eben nachgesehen, es ist Singlemode, was für Kabel verbaut werden kann ich nicht beeinflussen.

Kann ich mit diesen LWL Switches das selbe machen wie mit den Medienkonvertern?


----------



## cocojack (26 Juni 2013)

kann es sein dass Switches kein ProfiNet unterstützen?
Laut Wikipedia benötigt ProfiNet den Standard IEEE 802.1Q, aber keiner der Switche unterstützt diesen Standard.


----------



## Mobi (26 Juni 2013)

Ein Medienkonverter ist dafür da um z.B. Profinet auf Kupferbasis in Profinet auf LWL-Basis zu konvertieren. Also die Umwandlung das physikalischen Mediums.
Und ein Switch verbindet einfach nur mehrere Geräte zu einem Netzwerk. Da gibt es aber auch welche, da kannst du LWL und Kupfer anschliessen. Bei denen ist also ein Medienkonverter mit drin.
Und es gibt etliche Switche die Profinet unterstützen, von mehreren Herstellern.


----------

